# Masonic tattoo?



## Brother_JSavage (May 6, 2017)

I have a Masonic tattoo (square and compass)tribute to my grandfather that was a Mason..and now that I am a E.A about to become a F.C. (2 degree) Is there a problem of having a Masonic tattoo?


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Ripcord22A (May 6, 2017)

That's up to your GL.  what gl do you belong?

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Brother JC (May 6, 2017)

Brother_JSavage said:


> I have a Masonic tattoo (square and compass)tribute to my grandfather that was a Mason..and now that I am a E.A about to become a F.C. (2 degree) Is there a problem of having a Masonic tattoo?


If it wasn't a problem with your lodge when you were Initiated I doubt it will be one now, but they're the ones you should ask.


----------

